# Rennet question



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

How long can you keep liquid Rennet in the fridge?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

About a year, sometimes longer it really depends.

Christy


----------



## missanna (May 26, 2008)

It loses it potency though, so the longer it sits, the more you will have to add. If I remember correctly, it is a 2% loss per month, but check that before you rely on it.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Yup... I need some new. Thanks


----------

